# ECLSTS 2011, Who's Going?



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi All,
It is that time of the year again, ECLSTS is next week, Who is coming?
See you there,
Brittany


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Brittany- There's a post in the Public forum about ECLSTS. There a list of everyone thats going.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm thinking Brittany wants to know whom among the live steam fraternity is attending ECLSTS. 
Viewing the Public Forum posts, few of the usual live steamers have signed in there. 
Unfortunately for me all can breathe easier (literally) as I will not be attending this year. 
I hope all those steaming on Mike's tracks will enjoy their time in York and maybe run some laps in my honor. 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll be there! As to what I'll bring? Not sure yet. Probably whatever falls into the car at the last minute! ;-) -- Scott


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Tom is correct I was wondering who among the live steamers are attending.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

3 from Vermont. 

I'll have my Mason Bogie for it's first steaming and run!


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Andy Brauer and I will be there. Believe Andy is bringing his H-8 (and it's for sale) and a K-27. I'll have an Aristo Mike converted to 1:20 narrow gauge and a reworked Mike in 1:29. 
We are available to help with layout setup on Thursday. What time does the setup begin. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 
Like to see some pix of your converted Mikados. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Like to see some pix of your converted Mikados 
Jerry - so will we be seeing you at York? There's a thread somewhere on the ng Mike. Ah yes - video on page 2 of this thread: 
*Introduction with some Accucraft Ruby Questions* 


And a pic from Scranton a few years ago:












Mike - looking forward to seeing the Mike. I seem to have missed it the last two times we went to the same show! Looks like I won't get there until Saturday, and I may not have time to bring a steamer.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

How about an Aristo Mikado converted to a Mountain, by the artist, Mr. Weltyk...


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a Mike into a Berkshire











Speaking of Mountains... how about conversion to live steam... seems like a good project:


PRR M1a conversion


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Are all these going to be at ECLSTS ?


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm, could be..... Ryan and I will be there on Saturday.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Pete, 

I will be there Friday and Saturday morning. Leaving around lunch time. Hopefully you will get to see the NG Mike and the standard gauge FC Unidos de Cuba number 27 (Connects with some of the sugar centrals). Did a complete rebuild on the stock mike, new smokebox, gas tank and water bath, tender mods, etc. 
Looks like lots of neat things being done with Aristo mikes. Looking forward to show and tell time! 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like lots of neat things being done with Aristo mikes 
Maybe in Hudson, NH. Around here we're still waiting for an Accucraft #12. And waiting. And waiting. . .


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles,
You should have gone all the way and made it a 4-8-4 Northern (Niagara). This is a great engine to bash. You and Bob both did nice jobs!


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Will be there from Friday mid day on with various cab forwards, etc. The AC-12 has new Bark Boxes that Richard Jacobs installed after Diamondhead. I have yet to hear it, but the reports are good from Ryan and Jeff.

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By steamtom1 on 21 Mar 2011 11:10 AM 
How about an Aristo Mikado converted to a Mountain, by the artist, Mr. Weltyk...














Where did you get the ieda for the colors of the caboose? When I had a HO layout I had a MOW train and the cars were painted Orange. ( from the factory) I have never seen anyone else use thos colors.

JJ


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Fred
Could have...but have enough Northern type locomotives in the engine house. Along with that I wanted this engine to be denoted as: Polar Express! So, to keep on topic with the "winter" weather forecast maybe the Polar Express will run at ECLSTS.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Alas, no ECLSTS this spring. Cub Scout Pinewood Derby Council finals that my son and I will be attending instead.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll be at ECLSTS for the first time this year.








Is it too "rookie" to bring a ruby to run?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,

Not my train. I thought they came that way, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Randy, 
I look forward to meeting you and no of course it is not to rookie to bring your ruby. See you there. Only 3 days to go.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, steam is steam, I wish I was able to go. Good answer Brittany! How about one of you writing up a short article for Steam in the Garden?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, steam is steam, I wish I was able to go. Good answer Brittany! How about one of you writing up a short article for Steam in the Garden?


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

I would love to write up a short article for SiTG but I don't know what I would write about.?


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Where will the steam up occur? Is it on the show grounds? And would this be a good place to run my Aristo 0-4-0 for the first time? Or would I be in the way of the big guys?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Bill, 
It is on the fairgrounds In the building next to the Toyota Center. I can't remember the name of the building though and no you would not be in the way. Hope to see you there.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like Andy Brauer is too far under the weather for him to make it to York. My employer "needs" me in the office on Thursday (wish they would remember these times that I'm "needed" when it's raise time) so it looks like an airplane flight down from Boston early Friday morning with a return home Friday night after the show. Can't bring anything to run this time. Oh well, next time. Looks like a Steam in the Garden article will be the debut of FC Unidos de Cuba number 27. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

YORK EXPO Center - 334 Carlisle Ave, YORK PA 17404 
Memorial Hall 

Floor Plan here: http://www.largescaletrainshows.com/article_50.html


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Brittany, 

I'd be happy to help with the SitG article. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I would love to write up a short article for SiTG but I don't know what I would write about.? 
Brit, 

I think you could write about the things you like to read about. If you weren't at ECLSTS, then you probably want to know who was there, what they ran, and what was particularly notable. For example, Alan's latest Cab-Forward mods (just a list would be pretty mind-boggling!) 

If you take a look at the SitG 'steam-up' reports, you'll find lots of photos and captions. So take notes, ask people to spell their names (good way to meet new folk) and tell the guys with cameras to send you their best shots.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By swanpondwv on 23 Mar 2011 03:51 AM 
Where will the steam up occur? Is it on the show grounds? And would this be a good place to run my Aristo 0-4-0 for the first time? Or would I be in the way of the big guys?

Thanks,
Bill


Bill,

On the floor plan (see link above) you'll find the 'Aikenback Live Steamers' position in the layout room. Mike Moore owns and sets up his track for all to enjoy, so just turn up and introduce yourself. He has a sign-up board for 1/2 hour of track time and it is first come - first served, so by noon the slots are usually spoken for. Saturday is probably the busiest day. 
If its your first time, this is an ideal venue. You can watch other guys making steam and ask questions. You wouldn't be in the way - you get one of the tracks exclusively. Just don't put your hand on the other track or someone will run over it!


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info. And the warm welcome. I plan on coming on Friday.

Bill


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Alan!! I really appreciate your help and welcome any imput you have!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brittany
Might I suggest that you could write about your experience and involvement with live steam. You have a unique perspective of having progressed through variety of steam locomotives(critique them, why you choose them,etc) . I would enjoy reading about how you decided to engage the live steam hobby, your take on each engine your have operated, along with being a part of the Aikenback Live Steam group and the various meets you have attended (e.g. a favorite moment or story).


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Charles that is a good idea!


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill, 
Mike generally sets up two tracks and the smaller one is where I generally run. There are no sign ups on that track, it's first come first served, and it would be an excellent place for your first runs. 
The friendliness of the gang is legendary and you can get any help you need, just ask. 
Wish I were going, 
Tom


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Tom. I'm sorry you won't be there to watch me blow my engine up! Sounds like a perfect place for my first go.

Bill


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ahem, just one minor point. 

Barb owns the track. Dont believe me? Just ask Mike.


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

My Aristo 0-4-0 had it's maiden run at the show on Friday. Everything went great. I want to thank everyone there for helping me. Especially Bryan, who left his own 0-4-0 and came over for a hands on session with me and my 0-4-0. I had even downloaded HIS 0-4-0 checklist and it was sitting on the work table in front of him! It was funny. 

The loco ran great and I had a blast. Very pleased with it.

I had a lot of fun talking with the guys there. Brittany, Bryan, Mike, Tom, Bob and all treated me as if I was just part of the group. Very good to find such a nice bunch of folks.


Thanks Again,
Bill

SA #1911


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Good, but did AML's K4 live steam prototype show itself? I would have guessed with this almost being out in May that what better place to get some orders in then at this show? Especially since it is at 1:29th scale which "supposedly" appeals to the "G" scale crowd more.

If not, then I scratch my head at Accucraft's marketing endeavors. They have all these prototypes of engines already out (like vids of the engines running ala K36), but nothing, not so much as recent pictures of the live steam offering of the AML electric K4. Is this how Accucraft saves money and offers the engines to us cheaper then others like Roundhouse?


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Bill, 
I think I saw you running Friday. I wanted to come introduce myself but It looked like you had your hands full, and I didn't want to intrude. I was able to run my ruby with the gang too. and I couldn't agree more. What a great bunch! Thanks every one!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a video of the live steam action on Saturday:


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Charles, nice video!


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Indeed a nice video. You could almost smell the steam oil. Thanks for the upload Charles. Is that you behind the camera?


----------



## swanpondwv (Mar 9, 2011)

Posted By Nutz-n-Bolts on 26 Mar 2011 08:21 PM 
Bill, 
I think I saw you running Friday. I wanted to come introduce myself but It looked like you had your hands full, and I didn't want to intrude. I was able to run my ruby with the gang too. and I couldn't agree more. What a great bunch! Thanks every one! 

Yes Randy, I was a bit overwhelmed! But I did notice your Ruby. Looked great!

Bill


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Great video Charles, It was definitely a great show and a fun time. It was good to see everyone again.


----------

